# Boredom Drawan'



## Boofy (Oct 1, 2015)

Meet Baba Blacksheep, the fearsome Barbarian lady I've been scribbling between classes ;D




She's still not quite finished... getting there though ^^


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 1, 2015)

Man, I can do quantity like a champ, but I'll never match you in quality.


----------



## Boofy (Oct 1, 2015)

Them's lies. The cheesiest Llama at law begs to differ, dubs.

I am really proud of Baba though, even if she does have enviably monstrous jubblies. ;D


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 1, 2015)

No lies, here, Boofs.  You're extremely talented, and you're really good at what you do.  Maybe someday I'll get close, but I don't see it happening anytime soon.  Keep it up!


----------



## Boofy (Oct 1, 2015)

Dubs, you big softy :3

Teewhy, Mr. Gonna get her all coloured in and then maybe redraw her on the laptop. People at the university are always coming up and saying I ought to do something with her. Maybe I will ^^


----------



## Cran (Oct 4, 2015)

Easy to see the lady has huge ... potential. Great ... future in front of her. 


And the sketch is good, too. 



Big ticks for the face, expression, patterning in the hair, freckles (nice touch), line work.


----------



## Boofy (Oct 4, 2015)

Hah! ^^;

I am thinking of giving her a little reduction when I bring her to life with my wacom tablet. This is the trouble with boredom drawings. You end up with a lot of what ifs and time to explore them. This results in scantily clad ladies with prize-winning melons, more often than not.

Glad you like her, admiral :3

I decided on a name the other day with some friends. Baba Blacksheep will suit... once she has a dead sheep wrapped around her shoulders for a cape, anyway.


----------



## Sonata (Oct 4, 2015)

I like her and I do like the way you have drawn her hair.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Oct 4, 2015)

Boofy said:


> H
> I am thinking of giving her a little reduction when I bring her to life with my wacom tablet. This is the trouble with boredom drawings. You end up with a lot of what ifs and time to explore them. This results in scantily clad ladies with prize-winning melons, more often than not.



...Don't you dare change her...

Them's tasty. ;P


----------



## am_hammy (Oct 14, 2015)

To echo what others have said, I freaking love her hair. I'm excited to see what it would look like all colored in. It's a great drawing Boofy =)


----------



## ShadowEyes (Oct 14, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> ...Don't you dare change her...
> 
> Them's tasty. ;P



Ah yes. Just cut along the lines and they flippy-flappy out. Or, if the paper is strong enough to hold color, color it in, then boost it up like a standee.

The real question is:  Why is she angry?


----------



## LeeC (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice work 



ShadowEyes said:


> Ah yes. Just cut along the lines and they flippy-flappy out.


I'm getting too old to comment on that.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Oct 15, 2015)

ShadowEyes said:


> Ah yes. Just cut along the lines and they flippy-flappy out. Or, if the paper is strong enough to hold color, color it in, then boost it up like a standee.
> 
> The real question is:  Why is she angry?



Because you're staring at her, obviously!

Gotta learn to look without being seen. It's a practiced skill. ;D


----------



## ShadowEyes (Oct 15, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Gotta learn to look without being seen. It's a practiced skill. ;D



The old, "Look via the reflection on the spoon" trick.


----------



## Boofy (Oct 15, 2015)

Use your peripheral vision boys! Why resort to spoons and reflective spy sunglasses when you can your eyes to their best advantage? I'm not saying that is what they were evolved to be doing but.... ;D



She's done ^^;


----------



## JustRob (Oct 15, 2015)

To me all the vitality in the picture is from the shoulders up, but maybe that's just me. It's too remarkable for my inadequate use of words to make comment. If this is what you do when you're bored, what do you do when inspired?



Boofy said:


> Use your peripheral vision boys!



One would have to be very close to need to use peripheral vision ... Oh, I see what you meant. I obviously had something else in mind.


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 15, 2015)

Cran said:


> Easy to see the lady has huge ... potential. Great ... future in front of her.
> 
> 
> And the sketch is good, too.



Like my pappy always said; "You gotta admire a woman you can bump into before she rounds the corner."


----------

